# Most cost-, and time-efficient way to make a flat-white-esque drink?



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

I appreciate that this is a forum for connoisseurs and like on most specialist interest fora most users are happy to spend a lot on what they would happily acknowledge are diminishing returns.

I'd really like expert advice on how straight forward it can be to replicate the same sort of standard as an average coffee shop chain quality flat white.

I know a proper flat white needs decent kit and skill, but I feel like I'm getting results that I wouldn't be disappointed to have paid for, from my aeropress (even despite it obviously not producing espresso).

Thanks for your advice.

Test Edit[hide]test spoiler[/hide]


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

People get exceptional coffees out of the aeropress, but it works differently to espresso and can't give such a thick textured shot of coffee.

I recently saw a video from a forum member who produced excellent looking steamed milk from one of these stove top steamers (not this one - another brand, but his is just to demonstrate what is available - https://www.amazon.com/Belpasta-csx25-Stove-Top-Cappuccino-Steamer/dp/B003GCYGGS).

I would suggest the most cost effective means would be to brew extra-strong aeropress and use one of these for the microfoam. Won't be quite like the shops, but having a stove top steamer opens you up to getting a high quality hand espresso machine and hand grinder - much cheaper options for high quality coffee than going down the pumped machine route.


----------



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot. Some very interesting avenues of enquiry for me to investigate...

I'm wary of admitting it but I'm fairly pleased with microwaving I'll then frothing it with a mini blender. It's not microform of course but it's a lot closer than what I've been served in some places. I saw some hand espresso machines - handpresso, minipresso, etc - are any better than the others?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Take a look at the following link, the way he produces the micro foam may be of interest to you, standard gear and cheap ..... hope its useful


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mines_abeer said:


> Take a look at the following link, the way he produces the micro foam may be of interest to you, standard gear and cheap ..... hope its useful


Above is ok it your making a few drinks at a time, when your making one cup and trying to get foam in a FP , its a real balls to do .


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Above is ok it your making a few drinks at a time, when your making one cup and trying to get foam in a FP , its a real balls to do .


You've obviously been there, done that, and got the t shirt, so I'll bow to your superior knowledge oh great one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mines_abeer said:


> You've obviously been there, done that, and got the t shirt, so I'll bow to your superior knowledge oh great one


Works with larger amount of milk , but small amounts are harder or you just waste alot of milk making one drink .

He makes it look simple , as he does with alot of things !!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes he does make it all seem sooooo simple's, watched a lot of his vids, and can only admire his skills, then again he's got all the kit and years of experience behind him and all those hours of practice seem to be paying off


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

Onticoms said:


> Thanks a lot. Some very interesting avenues of enquiry for me to investigate...
> 
> I'm wary of admitting it but I'm fairly pleased with microwaving I'll then frothing it with a mini blender. It's not microform of course but it's a lot closer than what I've been served in some places. I saw some hand espresso machines - handpresso, minipresso, etc - are any better than the others?


I've got a Minipresso and it produces more of an espresso style coffee than an Aeropress, however I haven't used it much simply because I find it a bit of a faff when making 2 cups each with 2 shots and keeping it scrupulously clean and dry. I chose it over the Handpresso because I found that it was common for people to complain that the Handpresso started to leak after only a few months use.

You've actually prompted me to see if I can get it back into use over next week or two.


----------



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Take a look at the following link, the way he produces the micro foam may be of interest to you, standard gear and cheap ..... hope its useful


Thanks. I'm going to look into the minipresso...


----------



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

Just went looking on amazon and picked up one if these in a lightning deal for £22... Seems to have good reviews.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B071HKYCGB


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

Onticoms said:


> Just went looking on amazon and picked up one if these in a lightning deal for £22... Seems to have good reviews.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B071HKYCGB


That looks very similar to the original Wacaco version.

Some tips

1 Run hot water through first to pre heat it otherwise the coffee will not be very hot.

2 Don't grind too fine (I'd suggest an Aeropress grind to start) otherwise you'll either not get the coffee out or worse could blow a seal or damage it. I had a go with mine this afternoon, but ground a bit too fine and the pressure built up inside leaving a lot of coffee inside that couldn't be forced out.

3 Don't tamp the coffee hard, I use a very gentle pressure to level it firm it up.

4 Don't rush with the pump, I pump a couple of times until I feel the pressure build up and stop for a few seconds to pre wet the grounds and then continue with a slow steady even pump.


----------

